# Book of Secrets [WoC]



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey fellow Heretics, 

I'm in need of slight clarification as to how the _'Book of Secrets' _from the *WoC *book actually works, and yes, I have read the latest errata / update.
Dunno if there's something clarifying in the rulebook, but I don't have that with me atm.

So, the _'Book of Secrets'_ obviously upgrades the owner to a level one sorcerer who can then choose a single spell (as would be normal for a level one) from either the lore of death, fire or shadow. Also, the bearer cannot channel extra power dice.

What would happen then, if an actual sorcerer character would be equipped with the book ?
Would (s)he simply gain an additional spell as per the _Spell Familiar _but simply more expensive ?
If yes, could that spell be selected from one of the above lores even if the sorcerers own lore would be a different one (Nurgle, Slaanesh, etc.) ? 
So, for example, one would be able to fields a regular level one sorcerer with a mark of chaos plus an additional spell from another lore available via the book ?

I'm pretty sure there's something in the BRB stating a model can only ever know spells from one lore of magic, or am I mistaken ? Plus, in that case, the _'Book of Secrets'_ should only be available to Lords / Exalted Heroes.

Any help appreciated !


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The answer is hidden away of the last page of the FAQ:

_Q. If a Sorcerer or Sorcerer Lord purchases the Book of Secrets, do they become a Level 1 Wizard who knows a single spell, as described for the magic item? (p115)
A. Yes._ - WoC FAQ v1.4


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

As an aside you can know spells from multiple lores but you need special rules to do so, you can't generate speels from multiple lores normally. Two examples which come to mind are Kairos Fateweaver and current Mannfred


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply, much appreciated ! 

So, in essence, does this mean it's only good to be purchased by non-sorcerers, because it would override any spells (& magic levels) already known ?

Or would the effects be in addition (non-stacking) to spells already known ? I.E. if a level three sorcerer of Nurgle would purchase the book, would he be able to cast his three Nurgle spells at power level three and the single spell acquired by the _'Book'_ at power level one ?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Sworn Radical said:


> So, in essence, does this mean it's only good to be purchased by non-sorcerers, because it would override any spells (& magic levels) already known ?
> 
> Or would the effects be in addition (non-stacking) to spells already known ? I.E. if a level three sorcerer of Nurgle would purchase the book, would he be able to cast his three Nurgle spells at power level three and the single spell acquired by the _'Book'_ at power level one ?


It overrides any existing magic levels or lores, so is a waste on Sorcerers.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

That's what I was thinking actually, but I got rather confused by the wording in the FAQ.

Thanks a lot for helping me out with this one


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It's still a good item-- I actually like it on a Chaos Lord of Tzeentch for theme purposes. You end up with a fighting powerhouse at that point, who still knows a spell from one of the best offensive lores in the game. It's a good compromise on an Exalted Hero in lower point games, as well, since Warriors characters are so expensive and you can't realistically bring both a good fighter/leader and a spellcaster and not be cutting into the points you should be spending on your units.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Some WoC players like to put the BoS on a BSB w/ MoT. I haven't tried that yet, but I know some people swear by it. Not only do you get a pretty useful spell but it'll be coming completely out of the blue as most people won't expect a magic-slinging BSB.


----------

